# A flying war bird US Corsair



## RobM (Mar 20, 2019)

any body help? Looking for plans to build a flying war bird US Corsair wing span appx 1.2 / 1.6 m drawings / plans are very hard to find .
can anybody tell me where i can get a kit of any worth or documents to build from scratch .

Thanks


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2019)

What it is going to be , the flying RC replic or the weekend recreation model?


----------



## RobM (Mar 20, 2019)

Wurger said:


> What it is going to be , the flying RC replic or the weekend recreation model?



it will be a flying RC replica -


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2019)

You may try to register there for getting copy of better quality. Their drawings look good.

Corsair F4U-1 AeroFred - Download Free Model Airplane Plans


----------

